# Cyber Mastiff



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get a 40K scale Cyber Mastiff model? I plan to use it as an Inquisitorial Familiar.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's GW's rather expensive box set including a 40k scale Cyber Mastiff
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490065a&prodId=prod1120127


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

EDIT:Baron, you son of a bitch.:ireful2:

Edit:Edit: Other than that, I can't find squat.... oh shit.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I be ninja, Hi ya :secret:

Edit: found an alternative

Weird looking robo dog-thing (near bottom of the page)


----------

